# sending my clutches off



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

well guys i will be sending my clutches to vforce john nxt week for his stage 3 mod. who has this mod and how do yall like it. hopefully these clutches will hold up to my new motor cause the stock ones wnt.


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

I don't have any clutch work done yet, but someday I will. Post back with you're impressions.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

I don't yet but everyone that has had any VFJ work is very happy with his work and the improvements.


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

i got my clutches done by VFJ about a month ago made one ride since and they are way better than i expected. 

the thing i like the most is that i can ride a whole day in low 

before the clutching 15-17 MPH in low now i can take it up to the 30+'s and it does not sound like the bike is about to blow

the stall in reverse is a little aggravating at first but its really not that bad. 

you are in a lot higher RPM in the 1-8 MPH range then after 8 MPH it levels out and the RPM's go down.


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

You wont regret it and yes with my stock size tires I could go 60mph in low and hang on to it the first time you punch it cause its a totally different monster


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

He does great work.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

What exactly does VFJ do to the clutches? I have ONLY ever seen great comments about his work. Might be interested in getting something done.


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

numbers might be off by a few but..............

stock you only use 60-70% of your clutches surface area VFJ makes you use 95% by re-sloping/machining the face of the clutch. 

then of course new springs 

he removes the portion that touches the clutch fork (another way to do the fork mod)


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

the final stage to my bike....
everyone says "best bang for your buck" MOD.
anyone use his new springs yet?


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

This is next in line behind a new set of wheels for mine..... I've pretty much got everything else I wanted.


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

88rxn/a said:


> the final stage to my bike....
> everyone says "best bang for your buck" MOD.
> anyone use his new springs yet?



mine where done about a month ago dk if he came out with the springs since then.:thinking:


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

alrite may have too get in on these vfj clutches, been hearing alot of good things about his work


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

you prob. did



> I have 4 different zero stall springs. (higher rate are still very low stall due to the engagment # and all 2.5-2.6 inches tall)
> 
> they will be VFJ#1 to VFJ#4 And are for use for Teryx and ATV alike
> 
> ...


hes had em since last year. just havent heard feedback on them yet.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

just got off the phone with john, looks like i may be sending my primary clutch his way...


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

another satisfied customer! I could get close to 60mph on a 5in lift and 31in laws with a red epi secondary. Make sure all your nuts and bolts are tight after tho! Shes gonna shake! I took the 5in off and am now running 28in zillas and put in the VFJ no. 2 secondary along with his primary and its a handful! My left side grip came half way off the handlebar during some hard acceleration. maybe just a coincidence BUT, it didnt happen til AFTER his mod. Those 31's u got aint got a chance.:rockn:


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

You will love vfj's clutch work......I'm running his stg 3 spider clutch and #3 pri spring atm and it works well with my setup, keeps the rpm up nice and pulls like a sob from start to finish(84 mph). Waiting on his #2 spring to turn up so I can compare that and see which one I like best.


----------



## primetime1267 (Aug 31, 2009)

Do you think he will offer a group discount if we can get 10-20 guys to commit to sending in their primary?? I know a lot of the guys on the kawi forum seem extremely pleased with the end result.


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I had John do the stg3 w/spider mod a couple of months ago. I am very pleased. I'm using both primary and secondary springs that he recommended for my 31's. You won't regret having this done. It's worth the money. He had mine back to me in just a few days. Mailed in on monday, got it back on thursday. With the spider mod, the bike will roll below 5mph. I mean when I'm slowing down, just before it stops, i feel the engine brake let go and it just rolls to a stop. Just blip the throttle going down hill and the engine brake will hold you, but if you let off completely, it's like being in neutral. It takes a little getting used to.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

^^^
i took mine out along time ago and dont even notice its gone.
id hate to have it back in (the fork inside the clutch) because rolling down hills and such sucks with that engine brake. tires would always lock up on me. if i want the engine brake, i just blip the throttle.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thats really good feedback guys and thanks. the main reason i am doin this is because i jus pt my motor back together and i went with a fundy stck bore hc kit and it a whole different monster now bt my clutching wnt hold up to it. i can only imagine what it will be like wit his clutch work on it. it makes way mre power now than i will ever use.


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

HMMM I'm still running stock clutches, with epi springs of course, on my 840 and haven't had any problems. And mine is a totally different beast than a std bore like you have. What kind of problems have you had with yours ?? Maybe one day I'll get the itch to send mine to him, but I really don't need any more power than what I have now. LOL


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

LOOKED UP WHAT I HAD DONE 

Stage 3 spider mod 

#1 primary 
#3 secondary


----------



## BIGPUN (Dec 20, 2008)

Is the vfj mod good for mud and creek riding or just mainly trail riding


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

that mainly depends on the springs.
the MOD will help in every aspect.
Sheave angle is Changed to Ease the initial engagement Claping forces and to Increase Belt Grip by focusing the Belt Grip on the Mid-Upper portion of the belt. NO BELT BURNING OR GRINDING.

spider mod:
What is a Spidermod?? What does it do?? What the Spidermod Does is Give the Clutch the ability to run Lighter weights and have them function as heavier weights. The Spidermod changes the Fulcrum point as to where the weight contacts the roller VS Sheave position. Meaning, the Sheave moves Less, moves faster, and gives more belt travel. Spidermod also DECREASES belt-sheave gap to Less than stock Specs.



This gives the Atv more Low end and is a Drag race Oriented, Sled Pulling, and Stock Class Gncc Modification. this Clutch is smoother and lighter than the normal Stock Spider clutch machining.


give him a call, you wont regret it (from what i read). im saving now for it...


----------



## t-ravis (Oct 29, 2009)

Work great in the Louisiana Black Jack 

the higher rpm at lower speeds is what does it for the mud 

but he added MPH in low makes it a blast on the trails


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

J2! said:


> HMMM I'm still running stock clutches, with epi springs of course, on my 840 and haven't had any problems. And mine is a totally different beast than a std bore like you have. What kind of problems have you had with yours ?? Maybe one day I'll get the itch to send mine to him, but I really don't need any more power than what I have now. LOL



all i have is a red secondary and almond primary bt my primary has a bad groove in it and thats wer most of my problem is. plus ur bike prolly and toteing a round an extra 340 pounds of rider like mine us plus 31s. that puts alot of strain on a clutch and belt.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

heres more proof....
http://www.mudinmyblood.net/forum/showpost.php?p=72376&postcount=15


----------



## fznyupr (Apr 21, 2011)

Here's a pick of my bad Primary from my Prairie 650, which I recently purchased from my Dad. It has 800hrs and the belt squeaked from 0-10 dealer told my dad it was normal... really... look at the clutch now. Well the clutch is in VFJ's hands now as he said he can save it. Can't wait to get it back.


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

pulling my clutch off tomorrow and sending it too him


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

fstang24 said:


> pulling my clutch off tomorrow and sending it too him


So u not gonna come ride with us??


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

what time you gonna be out there, my daughter has a softball game at noon, last game of the season, if i go out probably be around 2


----------



## gpinjason (Nov 10, 2009)

We will get there around noon and ride till around 6 or 7.. Let me know! Send me a PM or something.. I will have my phone with me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fstang24 (Jan 9, 2010)

sure will, want to get another good ride in before i send of the clutch


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

VFJ is the man! You all will be VERY happy.


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

Bootlegger said:


> VFJ is the man! You all will be VERY happy.


Is the VFJ work expensive?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

I think its around three get on his website and check for sure vforcejohn.com


----------



## Y2DJ (Apr 19, 2009)

03maxpower said:


> I think its around three get on his website and check for sure vforcejohn.com


 
Thanks. I have 1 more rally before I can send mine into him. Definitely gonna be book marking this link.


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

well gt my clutch back. found out it was alot wrong with it. it was seized up ebad. nothing was moving in it at all bt one weight. had john completely rebuild it so now its like a brand new one. ready to get hme and try it out.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

bigblackbrute said:


> well gt my clutch back. found out it was alot wrong with it. it was seized up ebad. nothing was moving in it at all bt one weight. had john completely rebuild it so now its like a brand new one. ready to get hme and try it out.


Wow...you...are going to be amazed at the difference!


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

is the repair work expensive?
i KNOW mine needs work, it hammers pretty bad (knocking)and if an 09 is that worn i could imagine mine with 1100 miles on it!!LOL


----------

